# تركيبة الثنر ونسألكم الدعاء لي ولوالدي وللمسلمين جميعا



## الكيمياوي اكرم (21 مارس 2010)

في المرفقات ملف يحوي على تركيبة الثنر فورملا متكاملة ولا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا استاذ اكرم على هذه المعلومات القيمة
ويارب اغفر للمسلمين اجمعين ولوالدك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (21 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر اخوي العزيز محمد حسن توكة وانا في الخدمة في حالة جود اي مشاكل عند استخدام هذه الفورملا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم اكرم وسوف اطلعك على اى جديد باذن الله
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## agabeain (22 مارس 2010)

الاخ الاكرم / الكيميائى اكرم فتح اللة عليك وجزاك اللة خيرا واذادك اللة من علموا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (26 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررر اخوي agabeain وجزيت خيرا


----------



## فنون1 (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير
تحياتى
​


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (5 أبريل 2010)

انا في الخدمة جزيتم خيرا


----------



## amir (9 أبريل 2010)

اللهم اغفر لعبدك هذا واغفر لوالديه مغفرة واسعة من عندك ونولهم رضاك يا رب العالمين
أمين
أمين
وجزاك الله خيرا علي العمل الطيب


----------



## اليمنى111 (10 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا رائع وياريت تمدنا بتركيبة للتنرالشعبى او السوقى
وربنا يغفر لوالدك ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (11 أبريل 2010)

مشكوريييييييييييين لردودكم وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم اكرم انا قولت اخبرك بنتيجة التركيبةوبصراحة التركيبة حلوة جدا جدا وانا استخدمت البنزين بدل النفتاالخفيفة
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ويفغر لوالدك ولكل المسلمين
والله الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (11 أبريل 2010)

اليمنى111 قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا رائع وياريت تمدنا بتركيبة للتنرالشعبى او السوقى
> وربنا يغفر لوالدك ولجميع المسلمين


السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
تركيبة للتنر الشعبى بس ياريت اخونا اكرم يقولنا ايه رايه فيها لانى بصراحة لم اجربها حتى الان
50%ميثانول
40%بنزين معالج من اللون
10%بيوتل اسيتات
والله الموفق


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (11 أبريل 2010)

اخ العزيز محمد انا في خدمتكم 
ولكن اذا كان سعر الميثانول عندكم رخيص فالتركيبة جيده ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (11 أبريل 2010)

اخ محمد ياريت ترفع نسبة البنزين بحيث تكون اعلى من نسبة الميثانول لتكون الجودة اعلى ولكم التوفيق


----------



## اليمنى111 (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخ محمدحسن
وايضا الاكرم الرائع وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (11 أبريل 2010)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> اخ العزيز محمد انا في خدمتكم
> ولكن اذا كان سعر الميثانول عندكم رخيص فالتركيبة جيده ومن الله التوفيق


السلام عليكم اخى الكريم اكرم
الميثانول فعلا رخيص ولكن البنزين ارخص منه طبعا حيث ان سعر الميثانول 3 جنيهات والبنزين 1 جنيه لذلك هو نسبته اكتر 
والتركيبة دى هل تكون قادرة على ازابة الدوكو ولا انت تقترح اضافات اخرى للتركيبة
والله الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (11 أبريل 2010)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> اخ محمد ياريت ترفع نسبة البنزين بحيث تكون اعلى من نسبة الميثانول لتكون الجودة اعلى ولكم التوفيق


هل يا استاذ اكرم البنزين فيه جودة اكتر من الميثانول ..؟
وايه رايك لو وضعنا للتركيبة 2% بيوتل جلايكول و2% اسيتون
والله الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (11 أبريل 2010)

اليمنى111 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخ محمدحسن
> وايضا الاكرم الرائع وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


ربنا يكرمك ياغالى وتحياتى لاهل اليمن


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (11 أبريل 2010)

وكمان عثرت على تركيبة اخرى وهى
ميثانول 50%
ايزوبروبيلى 5%
بيوتل اسيتات 5%
بنزين 40%
ياريت تقولنا رايك فيها يا استاذ اكرم
والله الموفق


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (12 أبريل 2010)

الأخ العزيز تركيبة جيده لو توضع نسبة ولو 2 بالمائه من مادة الأثيل اسيتيت لتكون قابلية الأذابة أفضل ولكم مني خالص التقدير والأحترام


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (12 أبريل 2010)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> الأخ العزيز تركيبة جيده لو توضع نسبة ولو 2 بالمائه من مادة الأثيل اسيتيت لتكون قابلية الأذابة أفضل ولكم مني خالص التقدير والأحترام


السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
ياريت تشرح لنا وظيفة كل مادة من المواد الاتية
بيوتل اسيتات
بيوتل جلايكول
ايثيل اسيتات
اسيتون
سايكلوبنزين
الميثانول
ميثيل ايثيل كيتون
وشكرا لمجهوداتك الكريمة ياغالى


----------

